# Shower Screen



## z-family (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Sorry, I installed the pleated door and it is great. No water on floor and it does not seem as restrictive as the curtain.


----------



## uoutcampin2 (Mar 3, 2005)

I'm with CamperAndy. Love the pleated door. Even though it was easier to soap up and spin around letting the shower curtain scrub you down.







Now I did think about the screen, but I did not see where it had an advantage over the pleated door especially how it cost so much more.

Chris


----------



## tonka (Feb 14, 2005)

The screen is what i would like also, it seems no pleates would be eaiser to clean.please let us know if you install , it seems if it is like a window screen from the side the width will be adjustiable thanks ,dave


----------



## aplvlykat (Jan 25, 2004)

Hi Guy's, I am not sure if this is what you mean by a shower screen but the type I installed is a self roll up semi-clear plastic. It did not quite meet the ceiling if I remember right, missed it by an inch or two, So I installed a 3" white alum. thresehold door plate. I simply turned it upside down with the little 1" lip to the ceiling and the 3" lip against the top bar,siliconed and screwed everything before hand to seal it. It looks and works great and takes up less room the the curtain. Kirk


----------



## jscotb (Apr 10, 2004)

I installed one. It doesn't reach the ceiling, but doesn't really need to.
My biggest problem was with the way the shower was installed at the factory. To much space between wall and tub (3/8" gap). I installed using the sticky back tape, because to use srews would mean taking the unit apart. The only problem with the screen is that it would not install over the fasters holding the tub surround, had to shift it inward. With th curve of the tub, this left a small gap at the bottom that I need to cover. 
So far we like it just fine. Self cleaning, lets more light in also. Let you know how it fairs after a week with the kids.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Kirk

I like the idea. Can you post some pics?

Thanks
Thor


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Thor said:


> Kirk
> 
> I like the idea. Can you post some pics?
> 
> ...


 I second that request.

Mark


----------



## Drifter (Aug 22, 2004)

I third that request. We LOVE pictures. Worth at least a thousand words maybe more.

drifter


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Interesting...

I had not even heard of this shower screen. I am in the process now of installing the pleated shower door.

It's probably taking a lot longer than it should, but I am trying to correct for some sloppiness on Keystones part... And I like things to be right (kind of funny that way!).









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------

